# Teamspeak 3 Serveradmin Token



## devilmc (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo

ich habe einen Teamspeak 3 Server auf meinem VServer installiert.
Er läuft ohne Probleme und auch das ServerAdmin-Token konnte ich für meinen Benutzer nutzen und hat auch funktioniert.

Mein Problem nun:
Ich bin jetzt an einem anderen Rechner habe also auch eine andere Eindeutige ID, will mich aber nun als ServerAdmin authentifizieren
und nutze also wieder den ServerAdmin Token, aber er funktioniert nicht.
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: database empty result set

Habe bisher keine Lösung dafür gefunden, könnt ihr mir helfen?

greez Devilmc


----------



## Gunah (11. Februar 2010)

es gibt einen Thoken Manager dort kannst dir einen neuen genieren, oder aber wenn beide gleich Zeitig Online sind per Drag&Drop in die Gruppe ziehen...


----------



## Cronos (3. Juni 2010)

Du kannst auch einfach unter Einstellungen > Identitäten deine ID Exportieren was ich immer empfehle 

Diese Einfach in deinem Anderen TS3 Importieren funktioniert aber nur wenn du mit diesem ACC 1x Online bist bei beiden musste den 2ten Acc in die Servergruppe ziehen.


----------

